# baking soda to speed up drying



## fastrider1965 (Oct 28, 2010)

Anybody ever add baking soda to speed up mud drying? if so, how much,& how fast


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

fastrider1965 said:


> Anybody ever add baking soda to speed up mud drying? if so, how much,& how fast


 
For fast drying mud or regular air drying mud? Baking Soda works well for cement but wonder if it would do anyting for regular mud?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

use plaster it is easier to gauge the drying time


----------

